# API Triple Sulfa safe for plants?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

my poor betta got velvet and died this morning. I want to protect the rest of my fish in my planted tank. will this product hurt my plants?


----------



## ilaughatfilters (Apr 30, 2015)

The interesting thing about this product if you look at their MSDS sheet is that it is over 60% salt. In my years of fish keeping salt has gone a lot further to rid my fish troubles than any drug in a package has. Funny again it is mostly salt.

Sulfathiazole is about 30% of the product which studies seem to indicate will decrease plant growth. I would try just salt first or setup a first aid tank for the fish. Just find a used aquarium or I used to use buckets. If you do use it I would do a good water change and clean the gravel with the hose once you are finished medicating.

Unless you do water changes with the water coming out of a waste treatment plant 


Take care.

Jason


----------

